# My Volume Of My Laptop Won't Work On Headphone's Or With Heasphones



## Shiki12 (Apr 16, 2008)

Can someone really help me i have no idea one day it just didn't make a single noise. I tried restarting it nothing happned. I tried using heaphone's but only 1 side of the headphone is working. But today the headphone's were working a couple of hours ago. I checked on it later the headphones wouldn't work as well. What is the problme please help PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

test your headphone on other sources if it is 100% working. i say this because the wires on headphones are easily broken. best if you try a known working one on your laptop.


----------



## Shiki12 (Apr 16, 2008)

ya i have tried it, the headphones worked on the other computer but for some reason my speaker or headphones aren;t working 100% or 50% on the current computer. DO u now why? i have tried checkkng on google but it only describes how to check if u have muted it but its not muted at all. All the the balane if up and all volume is all the way up.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

is it seen and recognized in Device Manager? i do not know what laptop you have but you may try to uninstall current audio driver and install your chipset driver then your audio driver. d/load them from your laptop's manufacturer website.


----------



## Shiki12 (Apr 16, 2008)

i use a DELL XPS laptop. On my sounds and audio devices it says everything is fine. Plus i have no idea wher the chip u said is or th eaudio to uninstall


----------



## jolits (Apr 23, 2008)

make sure the jack of your headset is plugged in properly. The sound level is low if the headset jack is nt plugged in properly


----------



## gbuch (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm having the same problem...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

If you are using hi definition audio:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111

install the patch above before installing your sound drivers.

i hope that helps


----------



## gbuch (Apr 26, 2008)

I have HD audio, but I'm using Vista...


----------



## neildabigfella (Feb 5, 2009)

i would also like some help if thats ok, my laptop has no noise to it, it has done for ages the volume is up high and mute is not on, there is also a volume mark on my desktop which is up full and the mute turned off, so in theory there should be sound but there is not could anyone help me on this matter, 


ps my wife was on this laptop yesyerday and reasures me that its got nothing to do with anything she did, although she always turns the volume down to nothing and it was working fine untill she had it, but of course who am i to say my wife is to blame (she is like lol) but no i mean i really need sound, without sound for me this laptop is basically worthless, the major sites i go on i need sound for otherwise there is no point going to them, help would be appriciated thank you


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi gbuch and neildabigfella,

Please create your own separate threads if want to be helped sooner. This thread is already owned. For some strange reason these posts do NOT get help sooner (or totally ignored) if you post them on an already owned thread.

Thank you for your cooperation.


----------

